# MOD/ADMINS fucked this place



## Watson (Jun 19, 2015)

because almost all the mods/admins were funny cunts who posted really cool shit until they became mods/admins.....

heavy needs to instigate a 3 strikes rule....3 boring posts and ur on notice, do this 3 times and ur out!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yep professional muscle is my new home fuck dis place


----------



## charley (Jun 20, 2015)

Griffith said:


> because almost all the mods/admins were funny cunts who posted really cool shit until they became mods/admins.....
> 
> 
> .....  i agree !!     [hey whats up Griff ??] ...    when Sil was photo shopping insane Azza pics, very funny shit !!
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Yep professional muscle is my new home fuck dis place



I am stalking you


----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2015)

hahahaha ASF is the bomb, full of gay metro sexual reddogs....no wonder its his new home....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 23, 2015)

Griffith said:


> hahahaha ASF is the bomb, full of gay metro sexual reddogs....no wonder its his new home....



Still slurping for theCaptn's affection huh boy? Stick with making threads about Azza, Your good at stiring shit up and then crying to admin when someone talks about you. classic cunt you are........


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank God for Charley and pics of hot Asians


----------



## charley (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## maniclion (Jun 23, 2015)

Everyone left to go work for Putin's Troll Factory...


----------



## Watson (Jun 24, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> Still slurping for theCaptn's affection huh boy? Stick with making threads about Azza, Your good at stiring shit up and then crying to admin when someone talks about you. classic cunt you are........



hey limp dick....hows the trt going?

you are the most baitable retard online....10 times better than azza....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 24, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> Still slurping for theCaptn's affection huh boy? Stick with making threads about Azza, Your good at stiring shit up and then crying to admin when someone talks about you. classic cunt you are........


----------



## Watson (Jun 24, 2015)

a comeback anyday now.......be quick though, you havent many left......

same douche trying to be hard.....up the dose bitch!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 24, 2015)

big words from you but the head jew asked me to leave you alone, he got tired of all the whiney e-mails about you being picked on......


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2015)

I made no such request, unless there's a bigger jew than I lol!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm a big fat greasy jew


----------



## Watson (Jun 24, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> big words from you but the head jew asked me to leave you alone, he got tired of all the whiney e-mails about you being picked on......



trying to blame captn for the fact you are a slow old cunt who cant think of a come back.....its almost as pathetic as u.....almost.....

i see getting slapped around last time taught u nothing


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 25, 2015)

Does this sound familiar? Prince (the head Jew) he's talking about my gook wife and my son, please make him stop. slapped me around, yeah right, nice try, I guess you owned my mind too  your a funny cunt, if you azza and theCaptn' are the best Australia has to offer than thats a more fucked up place than I thought, buncha outback kneelers.........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm from Yemen


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 25, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm from Yemen


Half brother to WP


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2015)

spinyvegeta said:


> Half brother to WP



^^^ 2nd cousin to Gary Shandling


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 25, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm from Yemen



Keep running your little bitches at me, it don't matter cause I can't be beat and I won't be beat and fuck the fool who tries.....


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 25, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> Keep running your little bitches at me, it don't matter cause I can't be beat and I won't be beat and fuck the fool who tries.....


I'll beat ya like a red headed step child-aka Prince


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 25, 2015)

Sure you will keyboard warrior, sure you will,..........


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 25, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> Sure you will keyboard warrior, sure you will,..........


Lol. I got your keyboard warrior. 

Death to America


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 25, 2015)

death to theCaptn's slurp team......


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 25, 2015)

Death to the Captn'


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 25, 2015)

at least death to his hienous board killing moderator skills......


----------



## Guillotine (Jun 25, 2015)

Death to the McLeods!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2015)

i would say this same old back and forth in this thread is def part of it yea


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> Keep running your little bitches at me, it don't matter cause I can't be beat and I won't be beat and fuck the fool who tries.....



I program them from birth. Nowhere is safe for you. Remember that lover


----------



## Watson (Jun 26, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> Does this sound familiar? Prince (the head Jew) he's talking about my gook wife and my son, please make him stop. slapped me around, yeah right, nice try, I guess you owned my mind too  your a funny cunt, if you azza and theCaptn' are the best Australia has to offer than thats a more fucked up place than I thought, buncha outback kneelers.........











not a single thing you could say could get under my skin.....i was bet i couldnt get you started again....as always, i won 

thanks for being such a gullible retard...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 26, 2015)

well  I'm not sure what it's like for you outback cunts but from where I come from when someone calls you out you either step up or run, I don't run from real men and there ain't a chance I will run from a keyboard bully. the only thing you hooked is your adult braces on theCaptn"s ball sack. Get off your knees loser......


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2015)

Women and children?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 26, 2015)

who else ya got, the head of the short bus PTA bores me.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2015)

You don't have much time left. Spend your sheckels.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 26, 2015)

riiiiight....I'm old, your gay and griff is a cunt,,,thanks captn obvious.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2015)

wtf? I haven't fkd a bloke in ages!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 26, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> wtf? I haven't fkd a bloke in ages!



You know the fucking drill son, chicks can suck pussy all thru college in their exploring phase and turn into well adjusted mom's and wife's, if a guy sucks one dick he's a homo for life (like griff)........


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 26, 2015)

damn reddogs still not a MOD


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2015)

futureMrO said:


> damn reddogs still not a MOD



Don't point out the obvious bro. The scars are still fresh


----------



## Curt James (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm here to ban everyone.

Starting with KOS. _grrr_


----------



## Tesla (Jun 26, 2015)

Fuck yes!! Ban everyone and put us out of our misery!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2015)

You'll come back. They always come back


----------



## s2h (Jun 28, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm from Yemen



i knew it...


----------



## Watson (Jun 29, 2015)

^ do your links ever work?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> I found it!



Yay!


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 29, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> You'll come back. They always come back


I'm not here


----------



## Little BamBam (Jun 30, 2015)

Griffith said:


> ^ do your links ever work?


no but we already know it has something to do with trannys or dicks


----------



## Curt James (Jun 30, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> You'll come back. They always come back



This.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2015)

Weird shitting Charlie


----------



## charley (Jul 1, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Weird shitting Charlie




...  it could be a sign that she's not into anal ?!?!


----------



## Watson (Jul 3, 2015)

charley said:


> ...  it could be a sign that she's not into anal ?!?!



or shes had 4 hours of double anal and shitting stings a bit....


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 3, 2015)

charley said:


> ...  it could be a sign that she's not into anal ?!?!



or that she should stay away from the del scorcho sauce at del taco


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 4, 2015)

I told ya if i leave this place its deader than super DMZ5.0


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm actually taking a shit as I post this


----------



## charley (Jul 4, 2015)

Dark Geared God said:


> I told ya if i leave this place its deader than super DMZ5.0




.......  DGG has returned ...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 4, 2015)

charley said:


> .......  DGG has returned ...


Only Temporarily A day or so..until the make me a mod like the capt..which will never happen then i'll see ya in a few years again...


----------



## Watson (Jul 5, 2015)

^weekend leave from kiddy fiddler lockup....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 5, 2015)

Griffith said:


> ^weekend leave from kiddy fiddler lockup....


No you jus             tttkeep getting home early so i had to tp banging you'er girl


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 5, 2015)

Dgg why temporary? Explain you nagger!!


----------



## charley (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 5, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Dgg why temporary? Explain you nagger!!


because i'm in a constant state of war with the head Jew.


----------



## charley (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 6, 2015)

STFU bitches!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 7, 2015)

Prince said:


> STFU bitches!





theCaptn' said:


> Lol!



slurp......


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 7, 2015)

Prince said:


> STFU bitches!


Come At me jew bro..Fuckin turd burglar .


----------



## SheriV (Jul 7, 2015)

i love the rock


----------



## SheriV (Jul 7, 2015)

Prince said:


> STFU bitches!





likes and stars are forthcoming then?


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 7, 2015)

SheriV said:


> likes and stars are forthcoming then?


nazis made the jews wear stars and like it


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 7, 2015)

Fuck all these niggers GICH


----------



## charley (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## [SIL] (Jul 8, 2015)

reddog don't run from the real men..


carry on


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 8, 2015)

who woke up the gimp.......


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## heckler7 (Jul 9, 2015)

charley said:


>


strange? I wonder how many times the animator of this LHJO to this


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 9, 2015)




----------

